# Had to share my crazy goat..



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

He is just ALL over the place right now lol I look up and see this...


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Lol so cute!


----------



## Ducklady (Apr 7, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess your little guy is doing very well!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

He's a looker!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

He looks like a mini cow. Lol


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

He's adorable, how'd he get up there?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

He he he!


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh yeah he's doing great! All over the place! And has officially been nibbling on hay and pellets aannnnddd he has some water! 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Love how he's standing under the big G!!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

He's cute! He looks like a kid born here that I called Cowboy.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jodi I didn't realize that!!! Too funny!!!

And i was going to name him cowboy but the hubbs likes peewee better lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------

